# Proud to serve as your moderator



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Steve has given me the honor and privilidge of serving as moderator for this forum!

I will be here every day, several times a day to help everyone and to keep things running smoothly. If anyone needs ANYTHING from me, don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks Steve for letting me join a winning team!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Congrats on the new position for the forums.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Congratulations Chris. Steve couldn't have picked a better guy for the job.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Congratulations! (I think)


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Not many people fish those rivers as much as you. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats Chris,
Now maybe I can get a fellow moderator to show me his Huron R. Muskie holes....


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Well deserved

Maybe we can re-instate $teelieman

That would keep you busy  

Congrats


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks guys!

Splitshot,

I'm no longer in the AA area, although I'm still going to school in Ypsi. It's not like Westland is any better.lol

Esox,

I know you tried to hook up with me before, but I now have access to a computer 24/7. I'm actually closer to the muskie holes than I was before. My dad saw one landed on a Hula Popper last week, and two days ago I had a savage strike on a home made spinner. Send me a PM and we will make it happen.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

First Splitshot and now you. What is going on with this site? TSS is looking better and better everyday..... 

Just kidding, there was no better choice, with you fishing the Huron the way you do and it being one of two major streams in the region you were a no brainer as a moderator. Congrats....


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Congratulations.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Good to have ya onboard!
Did Esox say Muskie?


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If I keep it up I may just be the first one you give the online spanking to.....


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'd rather not, I know what you do for a living!lol


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If an on-line spanking is what you want, well I'm sure there is a website out there that specializes in that sort of thing!lol


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey YPSI,
Congrats


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Solid addition!
Congrats Ypsi!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Congrats YPSIFLY!!!!!!!!! Good choice steve.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Way to go. Congrats


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Da' Mo' Bigger ~~
Da' Mo' Bettah....
Congrats on the new "position" YPSI-man!!
You still watchin' me Trout??...lol
This thing is gettin' HUGE STEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Woooo Hoooooooooooooo!!! 
 Robert


----------



## brmara (Feb 21, 2002)

Congrats, YPSI, from someone who has spend a lot of time in Washtenaw county. We'll have to fish the Huron and hit Theo's someday...

Brian

p.s. I hope Theos is still there!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Congrats !!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

And thanks again for turning me on to this great site! 

I'll see you on the Huron this winter I'm sure.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks again guys!


----------

